# Mokai Jet Drive Kayak



## miller-black (Nov 2, 2010)

Was cruising through ebay and found this kayak.  Seems like it would be awesome to use hunting.  Didn't know if anybody has seen/heard anything about these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Moka...Z140470790659QQptZOtherQ5fBoats#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 2, 2010)

Seems neat but the weeds in my rivers would choke it.  We have to use beaver tail or surface drive.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 3, 2010)

That looks like its got wet butt written all over it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like it could work. I would have to run it before I would buy it.
it would be a good lay out boat ,with a motor. Good luck let us know how it workes.
Larry


----------



## miller-black (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with Gaducker on that note.  I fell like it may be more trouble than its worth.  A little sweat and hard work is never bad not to mention $ in the pocket. Cool concept though


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 5, 2010)

The $$$ is why he is trying to sell it. Like the rest of us we all need a little. Good Luck
Larry


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like it would have problems sucking up weeds in the intake (same concept as a jet-ski) and with it being a kayak-style boat, with the blower and intake set so much further back than where you would be sitting, I don't know how comfortable I would feel trying to fix a problem on the water in the middle of winter. That being said, Subaru makes a good engine from what I've heard and it would be a fun little boat to hunt from if you were able to keep weeds from getting inside it and causing problems. Are you looking for something like this or did you just happen upon it?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2010)

really ... for duck hunting ...


----------

